# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  IN MEMORIAM: Asdreni

## NoName

*Asdreni në 59-vjetorin e vdekjes,11 dhjetor 1947*




Aleksandër Stavre Drenova, që njihet me pseudonimin Asdreni, lindi më 1872 në Korçë e vdiq më 11 dhjetor 1947 në Bukuresht, ku kaloi pjesën më të mirë të jetës, si mërgimtar. Në kryeqytetin rumun shkoi më 1889, pasi kishte kryer gjimnazin grek në Korçë. Fillimisht kreu punë të rëndomta, duke vijuar rishtas mësimet e mesme, sepse ata që kishte kryer në Shqipëri, nuk iu njohën. Tragjedi kjo, e cila vijon për shqiptarët e shkolluar në atdhé, që marrin rrugët e mërgimit. Më pas u regjistrua në universitet, në degën e shkencave politike, por iu desh ta ndërpriste, për mungesë kushtesh.

Shumë shpejt nisi të shkruajë. Vjershat e para i botoi rreth vitit 1900 në shtypin e kohës, posaçërisht në "Albaninë" e Konicës, në "Drita", Kosova" e "Shqipëria e Re".

Më vonë vargjet i përmblodhi në tre vëllime poetike: "Rreze dielli" 1904; "Ëndrra e lote" - 1912 dhe "Psalme murgu" - 1930. I mbeti në dorëshkrim përmbledhja "Këmbana e Krujës".

Asdreni njihet nga të gjithë si autor i "Himnit të Flamurit", fjalët dhe muzikën e të cilit i përshtati nga autorë rumunë. Hollësirat e krijimit të Himnit, që u këndua për herë të parë nga një kor madhështor mërgimtarësh shqiptarë në kishën e Shën Gjergjit, në qendër të Bukureshtit, në sa kremtohej festa kombëtare, 28 nëntori, mund t'i gjeni në shkrimet publicitike të Lasgush Poradecit, botuar pak vjet më parë.

Vëllimet e para të Poetit Drenovar, janë më shumë poezi patriotike dhe këngë kushtuar dashurisë e natyrës. Asdreni është i pari poet shqiptar që i këndon natyrës, duke krijuar peiazazhe poetike e duke i hapur kështu rrugën Poradecit, i cili, bashkë me poradecarin tjetër të madh, Mitrush Kutelin, gjetën tek Asdreni një atë shpirtëror. Patën gjithnjë prej tij një ndihmë të pallogaritshme shpirtërore e materiale, falë njohjes me shqiptarët e pasur e patriotë të Bukureshit. Në vitet e pjekurisë së tij, ai u afrua gjithnjë më shumë te Zoti dhe nisi të krijoi poezi me përmbajtje të thellë mistike, të cilat i përmblodhi tek "Psalme murgu", titull simbolik, që flet vetë.

Më 1937 u kthye në Shqipëri për t'u çmallur me atdheun. U prit me dashuri të jashtzakonshme. E paharruar qe vizita që bëri në Shkodër, së bashku me Lasgushin e ri, me këngëtaren Tefta Tashko dhe pianisten Lola Aleksi. Ditët kremtore, organizuar në Kinema Rozafat nga Ernest Koliqi, vunë në kontakt me intelektualët më të lartë të qytetit të Veriut, dy breza poetësh të mëdhenj: brezin e parë, përfaqësuar nga Atë Gjergj Fishta e Asdreni dhe brezin e dytë, nga Ernest Koliqi e Lasgush Poradeci. Ky takim u përjetësua përmes aparatit fotografik të Marubit. Fotografitë, të cilat sot na paraqiten si të rralla e të panjohura, qenë tepër të njohura për kohën, sepse u botuan në të gjitha organet kryesore të shtypit. Ishte ky një rast i jashtzakonshëm për të dy poetët e mëdhenj të Toskërisë, që u njohën së afërmi me dy të mëdhenjtë e Gegënisë, e sidomos me Atë Gjergjin.

Pas shtegtimeve plot mall nga Jugu në Veri, Asdreni u kthye rishtas në Bukuresht, ku vijoi jetën e tij prej murgu, kushtuar krejtësisht bashkësisë së shqiptarëve të Rumanisë, e jo më pak, gjithë shqiptarëve për të cilët, siç e tregojnë titujt e veprave të tij: ëndërroi, derdhi lote, dëshiroi rreze dielli e lirie.

Vepra e Poetit është studiuar nga Dhimitër Fullani në "Poezia e Asdrenit militante për liri e demokraci", Tiranë 1968 si dhe nga Rexhep Qosja, në "Asdreni- jeta dhe vepra" Prishtinë 1989.

Nga albumi i tj poetik shkëputem, për ta përkujtuar, vjershën: 

_I dashur Atdhè


Me vite jam larguar,
i dashur Atdhè,
por nuk të kam harruar,
se shumë i ëmbël je.
Kjo zemra më këndon
për ty, o Shqipëri,
por prapë më lëngon,
se je në varfëri.
Të fala të dërgoj,
këndej ku jam Atdhè,
gjithnjë po të kujtoj,
se birin tënd më ke. 
_

----------

